# Oyster Wednesday?



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Is Gilligan's still doing this? Haven't seen anything on it for a few months....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

rickmbp said:


> Is Gilligan's still doing this? Haven't seen anything on it for a few months....


Gilligan's has closed for the winter. They will re-open in the spring for season 7.

Kyra went to Australia, and Logan went to the Navy. So the Tender and Shucker positions needed to be filled, at Thanksgiving time, and that is when they decided to close for the winter, and re-group in the spring.

Until then, Red Fish Blue Fish has welcomed us Wednesday PFF'ers to their establishment for 25 cent oysters and dollar off beer.

This is not open to the public, as Gilligan's is for FREE Oysters. 

You MUST tell them you are with the PFF for this pricing.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Wish we could get down there...haven't been to RFBF yet.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Rfbf*

anyone headed there tonight?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

freespool50 said:


> anyone headed there tonight?


Are you not of the mass text Steph sends out?

I have not seen one yet


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

tina and I may swing by there tonite.. it is one of the few places we have not been to..
how do I sign up for the texts?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

reel_crazy said:


> tina and I may swing by there tonite.. it is one of the few places we have not been to..
> how do I sign up for the texts?


Get with Stephanie. She sends them. Have not seen one today.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There are a few heading tonight. Eta 6:30 pm


----------

